# ..



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

---


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow i could totally hear that as a song, and put music to it. we should start a band. the Ken and Lyns band lol. I'm sure we would turn out close to John Lennon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

---


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I love flowers thats all.haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

just think of doves :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Every sky is gray, with dreams of yesterday. And the sky is blue, but not for me and you. But the good part is, this statement is not true.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

......................


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

mmmmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

..


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Spirit said:


> Yeah venting about flowers is very theraputic.I love flowers to.flower* it.


LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

.................


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

*gets out her guitar and sings*

_Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the flowers gone?
Girls have picked them every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?_
- words and music by Peter Seeger


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*FUCK*


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

......................


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

phuck...excuse me fuck


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

*Ahem* FUCK!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

.......................


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Image by text


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

beautiful ,its very hard to vent to some more about flowers (lol)  after looking at those roses.

My favourite rose personally is the white rose.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

--- :?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

-


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

:?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

..


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

...


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

la recontra puta madre! 
chingada!
joder!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

//////////


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've come to fucking vent! I'm fucking sick of having Hypothyroidism! Sick of being tired all the time and completely unable to lose weight! Sick of all the bullcrap effects of this life-long fucking disease. Fucking fuck thyroid disease! Fuck it!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

You look great..tiredness sucks though huh.<3


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sick. life is so sick. i'm here to vent as well. i remember when i was once a part of life and life was once a part of me. what the fuck happened. someone chop off my head already and get me out of this. sick.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

FUCKING GOD DAMN MOTHERFUCKING CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

SUCK MY BALLS...wait..wrong thread my bad!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

haha


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

shaolinbomber said:


> SUCK MY BALLS...wait..wrong thread my bad!


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

msnger?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm on....it's 3:33 PM here which makes it....11:33 PM there?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think I had you on MSN at some point Kenny, havent seen you on there lately tho. address?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> I think I had you on MSN at some point Kenny, havent seen you on there lately tho. address?


[email protected]


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats probably not MSN but AIM  I cant find it on MSN anyways.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't figure out how to get MSN I remember trying a while back and almost threw my computer through a window trying to get it to work. I initially installed the software and it was on with word, xcel, etc, but i thought "eh, trash it, i'll never use that." :| figures. Are you mostly on MSN vs. Yahoo?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im always on MSN, never on Yahoo/aim. Never even had the program. Yahoo/aim seems to be an american/canadian thing.

Get this http://www.neowin.net/news/software/07/ ... -200-final

"Pidgin (formerly Gaim) is a multi-protocol instant messaging (IM) client for Linux, BSD, MacOS X, and Windows. It is compatible with AIM and ICQ (Oscar protocol), MSN Messenger, Yahoo!, IRC, Jabber, Gadu-Gadu, SILC, Novell GroupWise Messenger, Lotus Sametime, and Zephyr networks."

All you need is a MSN/Hotmail/Live account I guess.

Personally I use a similar little windows program called Miranda for MSN since I cannot stand their own client full with ads n shit. I can probably get Yahoo/Aim running on it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I will try that tomorrow. Didn't we use to chat on Yahoo?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I dunno. I got Yahoo working in Miranda on windows now, but AIM is giving me troubles. If my CNS wasnt so dampened by chemicals i would NEEERDRAAAGEE.

My Yahoo is "inzomn"

Anyone who wants to add me can 

and my MSN is [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

why?!?!!!! why does everything have to be SO DAMN COMPLIATED!!!! is there any genuine people in this hell? is anybody fucking real? Fuck people! and fuck everything! i am taking care of me on my own away from everybody forever!!

aaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! and fuck me!


----------

